# New to Raising Dairy Goats



## mtm8878 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello-

I am looking into starting a small Family Homestead, and wanted to include goats in my plans. I plan on keeping between five and ten dairy goats, milking the does and selling the milk, and slaughtering the kids when they reach market weight for meat.

I have done lots of research on goats. I plan to get certefied to be a 100 % organic farm, as that is what I believe in. I have a couple questions that I would like to ask the pros:

-What do you feed your dairy goats, and how much do you feed? How do you keep weight on during lactation. I have heard beet pulp, soaked, is a good option. Is this true, and if so, how much should I feed.

-In an effort to keep costs down, I was thinking I may go ahead and feed a mix of alfalfa pellets and hay, or soley alfalfa pellets. If you feed a mix, how much do you feed of each. If the pellets are the sole source, how much do you feed? For those of you who free feed the pellets, how many pellets, on average, do you think your goats consume?

-How many goats do you fit on your property? How big is your property? Are they in the field 24/7, or in a barn a piece of the time?

-How much do you think your average cost per goat is?

Thanks again! I always like to learn from people with experience, rather than the articales on the internet.

-Matt


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. There are as many ways to feed goats as there are goat owners. Be prepared for MUCH discussion and variation. I feed free choice alfalfa pellets (about three pounds per goat per day), a small amount of alfalfa hay for them to nibble, and a mix of 16% protein goat dairy pellets/black oil sunflower seed/oats on the milk stand. I don't find beet pulp necessary, but I did try it once. Didn't soak it, just mixed it in with the feed. Didn't see that it did much for the goats.

2. How many goats per acre depends on whether you are dry lotting them (and providing ALL their food) or letting them browse the countryside. It's really a unanswerable question. You get to decide, depending on your location and acreage.

3. You must have a barn or shelter for them in bad weather.

4. Cost per goat varies on type of goat, pedigree, age, location, etc.

5. Cost to maintain a goat is something I never look at. Don't want to know.  Others have figured it, and I'm sure they'll let you know here.

6. Are you sure it's legal to sell goat milk in your state? (Please go to UserCP on the blue strip at the top of the page and enter location info)

7. Do more research into going certified organic. You may find that the expense of organic feed (and availability) outweighs any advantage. I've never seen organic alfalfa pellets, but hey, they may be out there somewhere. Also genetically modified alfalfa seed has been approved by the government, so expect that to invade the food supply over the next few years. I don't consider GM foods organic, but that's just me.

8. The difference in the work load of five and ten dairy goats is significant. I'd start with TWO and learn. Then increase as your knowledge base grows.

I hope you have all the success you dream of!


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Where are you located? That will determine what hoops you have to jump through in order to legally sell milk.

My girls get unlimited alfalfa pellets. My standard girl eats about 3-3 1/2lbs per day. Miniature doe eats about 2lbs...maybe a lil less. 

I don't have browse available right now, so I also give them free choice coastal hay. 

My standard milker eats about 3lbs of milk stand grain per day.

Depending on your location, chemical wormers may be needed. I know here in my neck of Texas, we don't have long, deep freezes to put a dent in parasites so I MUST use chemical dewormers....Herbal dewormers don't do squat here. My friend's Nubians are on the mend after a year of only Molly Herbals... very unthrifty, pale eyelids... 

Also, if your new to goats I reccomend getting your feet wet with 2-3 does 1st. Learn about care, feeding, copper bolusing, hoof maintence ect. ect. BEFORE you dive in with bigger numbers. Goats require a LOT of work to maintain them properly..... I've seen lots of folks dive in with too much, too soon, only to end up with so many problems they didn't last 6 months.

Also, research CAE & CL! Only buy clean stock.......DO NOT take a breeder's word for it that they are CAE/CL free. Ask to see RECENT DOCUMENTED PROOF. CAE test are cheap, just $4 @ www.biotracking.com so there is no reason a breeder should refuse to test, unless they are hiding something. Health tested, good producing stock are rarely cheap, so be prepared for that. Don't try to save a buck and buy untested stock, in the long run, odds are good you'll loose money trying to start with cheap stock.

Good luck to you!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

1. I don't feed beet pulp either. Grain rations tend to be however much they can eat in the time it takes me to milk them. I don't seem to have a problem keeping weight on them; my girls are "well conditioned". However, things like the apple peels they just got and other treats contribute to that.

2. Alfalfa pellets and browse are free-fed here...as much as they want as often as they want. However, for milking does, it does NOT replace the high concentrated feeds on the milk stand. Alfalfa pellets cannot ever be the sole source of feed for goats.

3. The standard numbers if one is expecting one's goats to get a majority of their roughage from browse, is 5 standard goats per acres, 8 Mini goats per acre, or 10 Nigerian Dwarf or Pygmy goats per acre. If one is going to provide the majority of browse for the goats in the form of baled hay, then the minimum is 25 sq. ft. per goat.

4. Goats have to have shelter. Therefore, barn part of the time (usually night or any time there is inclement weather) and field part of the time. You do not add the space the barn is taking up as part of forage acreage. Therefore, if you have 5 standard-sized goats, they need a barn AND an acre of forage in order to meet their roughage requirements without additional hay.

5. I believe I figured up my health bills (testing, boluses, vet care, etc.) recently at just a little bit over $100 per goat per year. This is not adding in the cost of feed, which will be different for everyone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

-What do you feed your dairy goats, and how much do you feed? How do you keep weight on during lactation. I have heard beet pulp, soaked, is a good option. Is this true, and if so, how much should I feed.

*I feed Caprine Challenger by Blue Seal or Nutrena goat feed, and I then feed alfalfa pellets seperate and Nutrena Omega for fat or Rice Bran Pellets - I do horse rescue and haven't found beet pulp to really do much for weight and it isn't high fat- I recommend rice bran; however, I doubt it will come in organic*

-In an effort to keep costs down, I was thinking I may go ahead and feed a mix of alfalfa pellets and hay, or soley alfalfa pellets. If you feed a mix, how much do you feed of each. If the pellets are the sole source, how much do you feed? For those of you who free feed the pellets, how many pellets, on average, do you think your goats consume?
*I offer about 8 lbs a day to 4 does in milk of alfalfa plus unlimited day, plus kids, and grain and such. . . I would always offer regular hay and then alfalfa pellets free choice, if possible. . .I think mine would eat a 50lb bag a day if I let them lol*

-How many goats do you fit on your property? How big is your property? Are they in the field 24/7, or in a barn a piece of the time?
*I have 22 acres and 12 goats - give or take - on average. They are free range when they will stay in the fence, which isn't right now, except at night, and then now, they are opting to get out and go next door so much, they are out a few hours when I can watch them and back in a large lot. . .with free choice hay. . .they get access to about 8 acres when free ranging*
-How much do you think your average cost per goat is?
*I have no idea - I suppose we spend $80 a month on the 15 or so we have now.*

As others mentioned, make sure Raw Milk sales are legal, and if not, you can opt for herdshares in many states. . . but find out for sure. . .realmilk.com is a great resource. 
Consider if you will be able to make any money - when you try to raise goats organically, you will run into issues. . .feed costs and supply, of course, but goats are fickle and hard to keep healthy, and you will find that pulling kids, needing to do antibiotics, the needs for cocci prevention, etc. . .worming, all of that might make is very hard, especially if there isn't a market for very expensive milk. . .

Not to discourage, just things to consider. I would think to make a profit on organic goats milk, you'd need to charge upwards of $15-18 a gallon or so. . .


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I have been into my dairy goats for about 6 years now. I currently have 6 does, 4 who've kidded, and I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed, so fully agree with the get 2 and work up from there! 

I keep mine on a small area, so feed them with good dairy alfalfa hay and concentrates year round. when dry they get a lower protein grain, and just a small amt., when milking they get a milking ration and a good amt of it. same hay all year round. I am careful about treats.

goats need a 'scratch factor' so feeding alf pellets only may not work very well. those plus a grass hay would work well, and good concentrates too. I tried scrimping there and lost 3 does in 3 weeks last year. kids were slow and labors long. I switched feed and this year the kids are trying to suck within minutes of being born, up playing within a short time, and moms are doing well, short labors, bright eyes, etc. 

as for selling, that's not possible in many areas. I know there is a site that shows which state allows what, do a google search and you'll figure that one out. I just couldn't justify the outlay cost to get myself legal. 

and I'm with alice, I just dont' wanna know what the cost per goat is?! eek! but, I do a little figuring in my head, and they girls pretty much pay for themselves mostly. but nothing extra, like a profit!


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

chewie said:


> I do a little figuring in my head, and they girls pretty much pay for themselves mostly. but nothing extra, like a profit!


I think I had it all figured up once, and my girls were giving me, each, a weekly profit of $0.89

Good thing that I didn't expect them to make me rich!


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

You might want to look into helping out someone close to you that has been into goats for awhile. It will help you get your feet wet and give you a mentor to call on when you have a problem.

Also if you want to look at it as a business, make sure you get the best goats you can afford.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> Also if you want to look at it as a business, make sure you get the best goats you can afford.


Yes, and consider if you can't afford pricey goats at this moment, wait awhile until the above is possible - it will just make life easier from the get go.


----------



## mtm8878 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys  I have been invloved with a woman that operates a working goat farm, so I have deffiantely learned the "in's and out's" of the operation. I anticipated starting a CSA off my farm, and offering the milk as part of the CSA.

Just wondering- what does it take, in the form of money and equiptment, to get legal?

And if I free feed alfalfa pellets [about 3 lbs per goat per day] would one flake of hay per goat per day be sufficiant?

I anticipated around 2.5 pounds of grain daily. Does that sound good? Too low? Too high? Also, do any of you make your own feed? If so, do you have a recipe?

As far as selling the goat kids for meat, does anyone have any tips on getting goat kids toa "market" weight? Such as what to feed, how much to feed, etc?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Every state is different. You will have to research your state's dairy requirements.

If you are going Grade A, figure.... oh, $50,000 to $100,000 in buildings and equipment.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

mtm8878 said:


> Just wondering- what does it take, in the form of money and equiptment, to get legal?


Depends upon your state and the size of your operation. As little as $25,000.00 to as much as $200,000.00.



mtm8878 said:


> And if I free feed alfalfa pellets [about 3 lbs per goat per day] would one flake of hay per goat per day be sufficiant?


 No. Yes. Maybe. It depends upon the area, the hay, and the goat. Also upon the other browse.

If hay and pellets is the ONLY roughage the goats are getting, NO other browse whatsoever, then hay needs to be free-fed as well as alfalfa pellets.

If the goats have a lot of browse, then you may not need to feed hay at all. I only feed hay in the winter months, but I have SO MUCH pasture and browse, that the goats could never hope to keep up with it all.



mtm8878 said:


> I anticipated around 2.5 pounds of grain daily. Does that sound good? Too low? Too high? Also, do any of you make your own feed? If so, do you have a recipe?


The recipe is 1/3-1/2 pound of grain for every pound of milk the goat is giving. I generally offer a half a pound of grain per pound of milk. That means:

Mardi Gras is getting 3lbs of grain per day, as she milks 5-6 pounds of milk per day.
Brie is getting 2.5 pounds of grain per day as she is milking 4-5 pounds of milk per day.

You will notice I round up on the grain. 

Pregnant does start getting 1 lb of grain per day starting at 3.5 months of pregnancy, which is gradually increased to the full amount of their *expected* milking output by kidding time.

Bucks get 1/2 lb of grain per day starting 3 weeks prior to breeding season. Wethers never get grain except for the occasional treat. Doelings get 1 lb of grain per day starting at 12 weeks. 

Edited to add: Mardi and Brie are minis and FFs. A standard size 2nd or 3rd freshener is going to give MUCH more milk. So your original idea of 2.5 lbs per doe is a bit on the low side. My doeling's dam STARTED her season milking 16 lbs a day...so even if one only went with a 1/3 pound of grain per pound of milk, she would need 2.75 pounds of grain _per milking_ (assuming an A.M. and P.M. milking schedule) making 5.5 pounds of grain per day. 



mtm8878 said:


> As far as selling the goat kids for meat, does anyone have any tips on getting goat kids to a "market" weight? Such as what to feed, how much to feed, etc?


You feed whatever your local feed store sells as it's "meat maker" or "show goat" feed in the recommended quantities.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I interviewed a wonderful woman in Alabama yesterday and she and her husband now have a Class A Dairy. They did most of the work themselves including building, etc etc etc for several years. At first they were a Class B Dairy so could only sell their cheeses but became a Class A Dairy last year.

she estimates it has cost them a minimum of $70,000 to buy the equipment, jump through all the hoops, and fulfill all the requiremnts to get legal...

They now legally sell milk, cheese, and soap.

I have a small heard of goats and milk them for our use and also make goat milk soap which I sell in our farm store. 

Be extra careful if you try to sell "goat shares" because in many states they are cracking down on that. In some states they can put a lein on your farm if you are caught selling raw milk without a license.

Jerri has had some wonderful articles in COUNTRYSIDE on how politics have gotten in the way of our rights as far as providing or buying healthy milk for our famlies...


----------

